# New Project 2 Shutdown End 6/26/2020



## Terrifik (Jun 27, 2020)

Best thing to do is start your own Planet & Space colony Skip Stripe Mafia. 



................................................................................................................
Sorry last minute edit:


----------



## Buttigieg2020 (Jun 27, 2020)

Sorry for asking, but what is NP2 and why is it significant?


----------



## Jaded Optimist (Jun 27, 2020)

Buttigieg2020 said:


> Sorry for asking, but what is NP2 and why is it significant?


It was like patreon, but it didn't give a damn if you were "cancelled" because that shit is dumb.  Null was on there, so there goes some of his income.


----------



## Sperghetti (Jun 27, 2020)

Jaded Optimist said:


> It was like patreon, but it didn't give a damn if you were "cancelled" because that shit is dumb.  Null was on there, so there goes some of his income.



And if anybody ever needs a good explanation of why Null cites payment processors as being a major part of the internet's censorship issues, this illustrates it perfectly.


----------



## Unog (Jun 27, 2020)

Buttigieg2020 said:


> Sorry for asking, but what is NP2 and why is it significant?



Because a man living in a crack shack was hosting an attempt at a payment processor shortly before having reality hit him like pavement rising to meet someone who jumped off of a high building.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (Jun 27, 2020)

It was inevitable with how Dick set it up from the start (cheapest chinese bank in town) along with Dick's lack of experience.
All cause they gained more power over payment processing because of the patriot act, a really shame cause it hurts niche creators. If payment processors want to continue to have the power they have, they shouldn't be strongly enforcing their political will when many people don't have other option.
Particularly during corona and this depression it's awful for people.


----------



## Übertroon (Jun 27, 2020)

It should be illegal to deny legal transactions online.

Some people are comparing this to the gay cake bullshit, but this isn't like that at all. This is the equivelant of asking the bakery to make a gay cake, the bakery accepts, but then the payment transaction is halted because the people running the payment processing service hate gay cakes.


----------



## Lemmingwise (Jun 27, 2020)

Lmao at the idea that the federal reserve would fix this problem. They're on top of my shortlist of organisations responsible for this black box.


----------



## GogglyGoblin (Jun 27, 2020)

I'm surprised it lasted as long as it did.
I wonder if it had lasted longer if Null had never used it, I want to think what got them was allowing hate-speakers get money but I wouldn't be surprised if it was just the butthurt anglo that managed to complain hard enough to get it pulled.


----------



## thismanlies (Jun 27, 2020)

Maybe Null had the right idea of going to third world countries where people could give a fuck about who you call niggers and faggots and use those places to spread your ideas. Lord knows you can't do it in the Land of the Free tm anymore.


----------



## Lemmingwise (Jun 27, 2020)

thismanlies said:


> Maybe Null had the right idea of going to third world countries where people could give a fuck about who you call niggers and faggots and use those places to spread your ideas. Lord knows you can't do it in the Land of the Free tm anymore.


Worked out well for mcafee.

Until he got his henchmen to start killing people anyways.


----------



## ScrappyLobsterchu (Jun 27, 2020)

PPP won lol.


----------



## Too Many Catgirls (Jun 27, 2020)

Wow that sucks. Not the biggest fan of Dick either, but he will likely face personal repercussions from the banking system because he dared to step out of line.


----------



## Harnessed Carcass (Jun 27, 2020)

"Vote with your wallet" they said, "That's how you have your voice heard in a marketplace," they cried.


----------



## Terrifik (Jun 27, 2020)

Harnessed Carcass said:


> "Vote with your wallet" they said, "That's how you have your voice heard in a marketplace," they cried.






But, how can you when *The World * is Aganist you.


----------



## Harnessed Carcass (Jun 27, 2020)

Terrifik said:


> View attachment 1412024
> 
> But, how can you when *The World * is Aganist you.


You're just a bigot who's upset they can't use gamer words anymore, and you're just trying to play the victim. You know who the real victims are here? Muh feefees


----------



## Terrifik (Jun 27, 2020)

Harnessed Carcass said:


> You're just a bigot who's upset they can't use gamer words anymore, and you're just trying to play the victim. You know who the real victims are here? Muh feefees


It's the Agenda thats a Problem & if i disagree i will lose abilty get cash or have job unless i am rich or ok living off the grid Or changing my name not attracting  hate mob  people.
Wahmen:

SJW Agenda if:

-Strong female lead/character/leadership

-Independent and/or intelligent

-Defeats a man in any way

-Not overtly sexualized and curvaceous

-Faces and acknowledges sexism

-Is a minority or LGBT

-mAry sUe

-Isn't hot enough for me

-Looks like a d*ke (has muscle tone, freckles, and/or broad shoulders)

Acceptable Representation if:

-Giant tittayysz and curves

-Can't hurt men

-Is subservient

-Isn't the lead

-Is stupid and emotional

-Is a damsel in distress

LGBT:

SJW Agenda if:

-two realistic looking, not overtly sexualized or curvaceous women kiss

-Any gay men exist and/or are acknowledged

-Gay relationship is featured as an option or plot point of a major character

-Any trans people exist and/or are acknowledged

-LGBT character faces or acknowledges any bigotry

-Gay storyline or character is introduced in a sequel

Acceptable representation if:

-Two curvaceous, overtly sexualized women spit swap and tongue box in bikinis on the beach

-Irrelevant side character or NPC is gay but doesn't muck up the whole game

-Scratch that second one, only the first

Ethnic/Religious Minorites:

SJW Agenda if:

-Strong character/lead

-Faces or acknowledges bigotry in any way

-Defeats a white man

-Fights a white villain

-No or few minority villains

-Isn't a caricature of stereotypes

-Too many of them in a nOt HisToRicaLly/sTatIstIcaLlY acCurAte place or time

-Muslim but not terrorist

Acceptable Representation if:

-Token side character

-Villain to a white man

-Only a few of them

-No interracial relationships, particularly with white characters

-Muslim and terrorist

-Caricature of stereotypes that eXisT fOr a ReaSoN
.........................................................................................................
When the facts still remains:

Gays and lesbians are only 1.6% of the population but gays account for 67% of all HIV cases.
Gays have high rates of substance and drug abuse.
Lesbians have high rates of alcohol and tobacco abuse.
Lesbians have double the rates of domestic abuse.
Lesbians have higher rates of heart attacks.
Lesbians and bisexual women have higher rates of obesity.
Lesbians and bisexual women have higher rates of breast cancer.
Gays statistically have far more sexual partners than heterosexuals.
Gays have higher than normal STD rates.
Gays have higher than normal suicide rates.


----------



## KimCoppolaAficionado (Jun 28, 2020)

Terrifik said:


> It's the Agenda thats a Problem & if i disagree i will lose abilty get cash or have job unless i am rich or ok living off the grid Or changing my name not attracting  hate mob  people.
> Wahmen:
> 
> SJW Agenda if:
> ...


I see we've decided that, to fight the SJW, we must _become_ the SJW.
Splitting the entire world into two polar positions is what SJWs _want_.  They _want_ the entire spectrum of the human experience to collapse down into two simplistic black-and-white sides with no room for life between them, and you're so addicted to "triggering" people that you're playing the role they've assigned to you with a smile on your face, thinking that you've won.
How do you think the Hippies managed to win a universal cultural victory despite the fact that, initially, the average American saw them as near-subhuman traitors?  Because the majority of hippies refused to play the same game as their opposition.


----------



## soft kitty (Jun 28, 2020)

This is so fucking ridiculous.


----------



## Pansexual doorknob (Jun 28, 2020)

I appreciate that lenders are the moral arbiters of what can be shared in the public space. Thanks faggots, just let me swipe my card and pay for what I want. 

I'm impartial to dick and think NP2 is really just a novelty but fuck me i dont think null is coming back from vacation.


----------



## In Memoriam (Jun 28, 2020)

Oh, dear Leader is around. The irony is that the site has been fun asf the last few days with all the Lowtax drama going down. Rinse, repeat


----------



## assdick42069 (Jun 28, 2020)

I for one welcome the return to donating money or even a manual typewriter to people through the mail


----------



## Horus (Jun 28, 2020)

Well, at least Dick tried.  As much as this sucks to see it fail, as least we are starting to realize it's the bankers and credit card companies acting against us.


----------



## Too Many Catgirls (Jun 28, 2020)

I've gotten to post this twice this week. Great...


----------



## BONE_Buddy (Jun 28, 2020)

So what is that? ~$1,800 a month being yanked away just from the Farms?

Man, that is some real bullshit, and I have no idea what to do about it.


----------



## Beavis (Jun 28, 2020)

BONE_Buddy said:


> So what is that? ~$1,800 a month being yanked away just from the Farms?
> 
> Man, that is some real bullshit, and I have no idea what to do about it.


Send bitcoins it’s not hard.


----------



## Kenobi (Jun 28, 2020)

BONE_Buddy said:


> So what is that? ~$1,800 a month being yanked away just from the Farms?
> 
> Man, that is some real bullshit, and I have no idea what to do about it.


600 i think, only about a third of the pledges went trough i think month to month. Also the ones who had smaller np2s like toad mckinley never got paid.


----------



## Honka Honka Burning Love (Jun 28, 2020)

BONE_Buddy said:


> So what is that? ~$1,800 a month being yanked away just from the Farms?
> 
> Man, that is some real bullshit, and I have no idea what to do about it.


If you use brave make sure to do your BAT token stuff and send that to the farms.


----------



## Banworld (Jun 29, 2020)

Honka Honka Burning Love said:


> If you use brave make sure to do your BAT token stuff and send that to the farms.



Pretty sure Brave pulled support from the Farms as well, daddy null (pbuh) says to just use Brave and save your BAT. I run Brave on one of my pcs, collect BAT and I guess I'll just give what I get to the farms if the opportunity arises in the future, since I have no use for BAT.


----------



## big ups liquid richard (Jun 29, 2020)

Yes, Kiwi Farms is banned from Brave's Ad Program.  Maybe you can set BAT directly to a wallet?


----------



## FlappyBat (Jun 29, 2020)

big ups liquid richard said:


> Yes, Kiwi Farms is banned from Brave's Ad Program.  Maybe you can set BAT directly to a wallet?


I think you can transfer BAT to an uphold account and then you can transfer anything in there to an arbitrary wallet or trade it for another crypto currency.


----------



## aiqe00135 (Jun 30, 2020)

Kenobi said:


> 600 i think, only about a third of the pledges went trough i think month to month. Also the ones who had smaller np2s like toad mckinley never got paid.


Damn, that's some shit. What a mess NP2 turned in to.


----------



## Terrifik (Jul 6, 2020)




----------



## Kosher Dill (Jul 6, 2020)

Well, not for long I guess.


----------



## X Prime (Jul 6, 2020)

dinoman said:


> This is so fucking ridiculous.



This is unfortunately what happens when you lose the educational and other status-symbol institutions due to entryism. It has nothing to do with the SJWs or whatever not playing the game of the opposition or other such nonsense, it really does boil down to who went to college where and was therefore influenced by who before they took executive positions. 

It won't end anytime soon. This nonsense is all imposed from the top-down.


----------



## Terrifik (Jul 6, 2020)

National Justice Exclusive: Leaked Images From Paypal Seminar Reveals Explicit Racial Bias Against White Customers

Paypal is a prominent example of monopoly capital. Like most Silicon Valley tech firms, they like to keep their terms of service as opaque as possible. 

Even more shrouded in secrecy is how decisions to discriminate against customers are made, and who makes them. 

Leaks provided to National Justice from a private Paypal seminar give us some clues.  

In the above slide, Paypal lists targets for censorship. Some noteworthy categories are "White Advocacy," something vaguely described as "Hate Event Involvement" (suggesting they target individuals, not actions on their platform), "Prejudiced News/Commentary," Holocaust "denial," and even views critical of mass immigration. 

The majority of Americans are guilty of at least one of these thought-crimes, which makes one wonder who can even use this service.

Some categories discriminate against customers based on race ("white advocacy"), while gray areas abound regarding what exactly constitutes prejudiced news, hate or religious intolerance. 

So then what entity decides who gets access to online money transfers and who doesn't?

According to another slide, this work is deferred to the Jewish organization the Anti-Defamation League, a group funded by the Democracy Alliance called Color of Change, the FBI's Civil Rights Division, Scotland Yard and others.

Government and non-governmental organizations are both presented as "external partners" helping make decisions on what political views and personalities are allowed. 

The ADL and the FBI have been very aggressively deplatforming dissidents.

According to another training slide,1800 accounts belonging to individuals, non-profits and businesses in the last year have been eliminated for political reasons using guidelines provided by their "partners."  

65% were for what they categorize as white nationalist activity, while the next most censored group is people and organizations who advocate for immigration restrictions. A person cannot support Donald Trump's winning issue from his 2016 campaign and still keep their Paypal, in other words. There is even a category for "prejudiced academic work." 


The company goes on to give specific examples to train censors in spotting ideas and individuals that must be silenced. 

Most of the individuals and groups mentioned are not particularly radical, much less violent or dangerous. 


The Proud Boys, Stefan Molyneux, Gemma O'Doherty, and Katie Hopkins all have fairly mainstream conservative political views, showing just how little freedom of expression is allowed in America today. 

The only left-wing extremist on this list is Matthew Rupert, who also happens to be the only one who engaged in illegal activity. Rupert is an anarchist criminal who went to a Black Lives Matter protest and handed out explosives for people to use in terrorist acts. 

The way everyone except for Rupert is characterized on this chart shows the power of extremely prejudiced sources, like the Anti-Defamation League. The ADL is an espionage and influence organization that operates on behalf of the state of Israel. 

The president and CEO of Paypal, Dan Schulman, is himself Jewish and eager to work with the ADL.

China and the Chinese Communist Party -- who conservatives sometimes like to blame for the censorship -- is not mentioned anywhere on these slides. 

Trump's executive order on tech censorship has had no effect whatsoever even as a deterrent. Silicon Valley and various Jewish groups have responded to it by doubling down and intensifying their attempts to control what we can see, say, read and do.


----------



## Stoneheart (Jul 6, 2020)

Im 100% onboard with paypal hating on the irish...


----------

